# 96160 and 96161



## vkratzer

New codes for Administration of patient focused health risk assessment instrument with scoring and documentation and Administration of caregiver focused health risk assessment for the benefit of the patient with scoring and documentation.
Does anybody have any knowledge about these codes and/or know if they are covered by insurance.


----------



## lgiusti

*96160-96161, 96127*

Literature I read recommends assigning CPT code 96161 for EPDS when billed under the baby not the Mom.  Mom's chart assign CPT code 96217.

Just my "Two Cents"

Lyn, CPC, CPC-I, CHA, ICDCT-10 Trainer


----------



## anncamp1

I have found if you are giving the patient a Depression Screening (PHQ9) to fill out at their AWV then use the 96160. It use to be 99420.


----------



## bziegman

96160 is for the baby and 96161 is for the caregiver/mom/dad

96160
Administration of patient-focused health risk assessment instrument (eg, health hazard appraisal) with scoring and documentation, per standardized instrument

96161 Administration of caregiver-focused health risk assessment instrument (eg, depression inventory) for the benefit of the patient, with scoring and documentation, per standardized instrument


----------



## bziegman

*These codes usually need an appeal to get them paid*



bziegman said:


> 96160 is for the baby and 96161 is for the caregiver/mom/dad
> 
> 96160
> Administration of patient-focused health risk assessment instrument (eg, health hazard appraisal) with scoring and documentation, per standardized instrument
> 
> 96161 Administration of caregiver-focused health risk assessment instrument (eg, depression inventory) for the benefit of the patient, with scoring and documentation, per standardized instrument



These codes usually need an appeal to get them paid


----------



## nlbauman

*Have you seen the 99214,99408, and 96160 deny for bundled ?*



bziegman said:


> These codes usually need an appeal to get them paid





Have you seen the 99214,99408, and 96160 deny for bundled ?


----------

